

How to Recruit Top Engineers to Your Startup - webwright
http://www.currentlyobsessed.com/2011/01/20/how-to-recruit-top-engineers-to-your-startup/

======
webwright
I heard an interesting quote the other day: paraphrased: "With limited
resources, why are you A/B testing your home page when you could be improving
your value proposition? THAT's the best thing you could do to improve
conversion."

With recruiting, it seems like a lot of effort is given towards the process
(host events, try LinkedIn Pro, go after passive candidates) and a lot LESS is
spent on the "product" (how awesome is the work? How great is the office
environment? What about perks?). You spent $30k on a recruiter, when maybe a
coat of paint, moving around some walls, and $300/week of catered meals per
week might double your "conversion rate".

~~~
techiferous
I think one of the things that improves this value proposition the most is
having other high-caliber people. I would guess that 10x performers tend to
attract other 10x performers.

~~~
jheitzeb
Totally agree. The best people care more about working with, begin challenged
by and learning from other great people, and pay is far down the list

~~~
techiferous
> and pay is far down the list

until you have kids. ;)

------
pan69
"Convert your contractors"

Ha. Unfortunately he doesn't explain how, which of course is the difficult
part.

I'm currently contracting myself and I love it. I get paid high daily rates,
have no commitment other than the project I'm working on and I can move on
with only a weeks notice. Please explain me how you are going to convert me.
How is it going to be worth taking a pay cut and not be the final technical
decision maker within your business?

~~~
jheitzeb
Well, at some point you become so enthralled with the project and the company
that you want to be a part of it vs. thining of yourself as a paid agent doing
a job. And if not, you probably aren't a fit and wouldn't get the offer in the
first place (at least not in my experiences)

~~~
pan69
So, I'm a contractor and I'm enthralled with the project and the company
(which is kinda the position I'm in right now). The company loves this and
wants me to stay on full-time, I'd love to stay. However, why would I take a
pay cut and why would I take a step back in "rank". Staying on as a contractor
I can still work on my enthralled project..

What sort of bargaining can the company perform? What can you offer a
contractor you don't want to lose to become full-time?

~~~
jheitzeb
Well, for you there would be equity upside (vs. contractors that typically get
zero) and the chance to gain more responsibility (vs. contractors that
typically aren't allowed to manage budget or people)

